# How much swelling after a spay is normal?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora got spayed last Tuesday, and is doing much better now! My only concern is a hard lump right underneath her incision site. It's about an inch wide and 2 inches long. It's kind of like she's got a little potato underneath her stitches, if that makes sense.

It isn't red, isn't tender to the touch, isn't warm, no leaking, etc. It's just hard. I worry that it might be a hernia or something, but my mother did call the vet on Saturday and ask about it, and they seemed to think it was normal. Am I worrying too much (as I am wont to do)? I might call the vet tomorrow, but I don't want to come across as an overly neurotic mommy. :

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I would take her in and have it looked at. It does not sound normal to me.

Good luck!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I forgot to add that the swelling has gone down over the week. It used to be baseball sized but it is definitely smaller. Still.. I'm a wee bit worried.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Is she on antibiotics? A baseball size swelling going down does not seem right. I hope all is well soon!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

No, she's not. She did see the vet on Friday because she was leaking some fluid, and at that point the vet thought she looked fine. She goes in this Friday to get her stitches removed and I'm tempted to wait until then since she seems perfectly normal, but I certainly don't want to let anything fester if it is indeed an issue. I guess better safe than sorry; I'll probably call the vet tomorrow.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh dear, a lump that size worries me. I know a cat of mine once got a small lump but it was scar tissue, but weeping and so large... I would worry about an infection. Poor Flora, I hope it's not sore.


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

I worked for a vet for years and saw this often. From what I remember it could be fluid, or reaction to the sutures- antibiotics and anti inflammatories are what my vet would put the dogs on.
Its so hard to keep the dogs calm at this age and this was one of the common reasons for this in the dogs I remember seeing at the vet hospital I worked at. 

But of course its always wise to have your dog seen as it could be a whole lot of other things too. 

This is just my experience and I am not any vet or a authority on medical problems in dogs. Maybe I should not even post this... I just thought it might help another dog owner avoid something like this by trying to keep their dog on the quiet side until the healing period is up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is good advice kooie. And exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

kooie said:


> I worked for a vet for years and saw this often. From what I remember it could be fluid, or reaction to the sutures- antibiotics and anti inflammatories are what my vet would put the dogs on.
> Its so hard to keep the dogs calm at this age and this was one of the common reasons for this in the dogs I remember seeing at the vet hospital I worked at.
> 
> But of course its always wise to have your dog seen as it could be a whole lot of other things too.
> ...


Flora actually has been SUPER quiet during her recovery period, although there have been times where she's jumped onto the couch or onto a person... :doh:

I really value everyone's advice. Today the lump is significantly flatter and not as pronounced. Seems like someone heard my prayers! I did not call the vet, but if I notice that the lump grows in size or becomes sensitive, I will definitely call the vet before we see her on Friday.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Cedar has the same thing.. Its been there since I brought her home... Everything else is normal though. She is healing well. She is her normal self. She goes in on Friday to get her staples out too.

I figured it was normal. I got Chloe spayed so many years ago, I dont remember if she had anything like that! Cedar's not bothered by it, and its not tender and she is her normal crazy self. We kept her pretty calm for the 5-7 days we were told to, and she is great!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, Flora got her stitches out today, and the vet said she looked very good. I voiced my concern about the swelling (which is minimal now) and she said what you guys told me - it's just a reaction to the sutures and should go away with time.

I'm glad that whole thing is taken care of! Flora was not too keen on having her stitches taken out, but she eventually surrendered and just cried the whole time. :

Thanks for the help!


----------

